#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Incompatibilidade entre FiberHome e Overtek, Cianet

## renantrix

Olá Pessoal, boa tarde!
Gostaria de saber se vc ja passaram por algum problema assim e se sabem algum caminho para solucionar este problema, eu tenho um Chassi da FiberHome com um a Placa EPON EC8B, que gerencia o sistema é o famoso ANM200, pois bem ja tenho nesta placa 3 PON com ONUs, da Cianet e Overtek, pois bem compramos agora 10 ONUs FiberHome HG220, toda vez que eu ativo uma ONU HG 220 ela derruba todas as outras ONUs da Cianet e Overtek, vcs ja viram algum defeito assim?

----------


## caique

Já tentou entra em contato com o suporte da cianet ou da overtek amigo com certeza ele ira saber explicar...

----------


## lucas.intervel

Eu nunca vi isto acontecer, na minha rede tenho olt Overtek, e tenho modem da overtek, cianet e fiberhome rodando juntos... unica diferença é a minha olt que é diferente da sua. Da uma ligada para o suporte dos fabricantes e tenta ver se eles sabem o porque disso...

----------


## islan

Qual sua nota para a OLT da Overtek Lucas? Aconselharia?




> Eu nunca vi isto acontecer, na minha rede tenho olt Overtek, e tenho modem da overtek, cianet e fiberhome rodando juntos... unica diferença é a minha olt que é diferente da sua. Da uma ligada para o suporte dos fabricantes e tenta ver se eles sabem o porque disso...

----------


## lucas.intervel

Eu tenho 2 olt da overtek, funcionam perfeitamente, nunca tive nenhum problema com elas. Conheço outros provedores que usam ela, e tb gostam... Aconselho sim...

----------


## islan

Bacana, e pra gerenciar, vc usa o software dela mesmo? achei ele meio "fraquinho" rsrsrs

----------


## lucas.intervel

Mas nele nem tem muito o que gerenciar, na verdade não uso ele pra nada... Controlo os clientes todos pelo mikrotik, e acessando o modem direto para ver questão de configurações.

----------


## islan

ah sim, legal, e qual modelo de ONU vc está usando aí? estou pensando naquela que tem Wi-fi e ATA junto

----------


## lucas.intervel

isso mesmo, eu uso essa... melhor coisa, nao precisa ficar colocando roteador na casa do cliente...

----------


## islan

Bacana, ela faz NAT? Tem suporte a IPv6?

----------


## Jmaster2003

> isso mesmo, eu uso essa... melhor coisa, nao precisa ficar colocando roteador na casa do cliente...


Estou começando minha rede agora,comprei uma OLT Overtek E8110T,sabem me dizer se as onu da fiberhome sao compativeis, pretendo usar só 2modelos de onu,mais precisamente este ( F. ONU EPON HG220 WIFI NAT/PPPOE E BRIDGE ANT.5DBI EXT.PRETO)





E algum outro modelo sem wi-fi!

----------


## lucas.intervel

não sei te falar, tem que pegar o data sheet para verificar se é compatível.

----------


## gandhi

lucas boa tarde, vc ja tem fibra em sua provedora neh, vc vende sinal de tv tambem??? se sim como funciona vc contrata o sinal de televisao por satelite e transmite por fibra, como funciona e muito caro para poder colocar um sistema com tv junto

----------


## lucas.intervel

Não temos TV, é muito burocrático e caro.

----------


## gandhi

blz maninho obrigado

----------


## novaesborges

> Qual sua nota para a OLT da Overtek Lucas? Aconselharia?


bom dia
estou com um problema com onu da marca cianet modelo cts 2702
nao esta registrando na minha rede, uso olt da overtek.Sera que naoe compativel?

----------


## marilton

boa noite renan comprei uma onu deste modelo, mas nao consigo acessar ela, qual seria a senha de configuraçao, a senha q veio embaixo nao eh administrador

----------

